# Riders can change what they rated you now...



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I took an Uber as a pax last night and noticed there’s an option to change what you rated the driver now. I wonder how many pax will change what they rated us to 1 star because they don’t like the return item fee.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Try to change the rating and see what happens. I'm quite curious if it'll go through or not.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I just changed a rating from a ride I took back in mid October and their system didnt stop me.

As for the return fee revenge rating, this is exactly why I ask everyone if they have all of their stuff...if I find a cell phone, out the window it goes.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Horrible news if it true. According to their help doc, driver rating cannot be changed once it entered in the app.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

dens said:


> Horrible news if it true. According to their help doc, driver rating cannot be changed once it entered in the app.


Entirely depends on the market. Uber changes the rules in every market to suit it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dens said:


> Horrible news if it true. According to their help doc, driver rating cannot be changed once it entered in the app.


Lies !

Uber Lies !


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Well, I guess if your market allows pax to change the ratings they left for drivers then just rate all pax as a 5 to avoid a retaliatory rating and then report the pax for rudeness or whatever applies. If you were going to rate them less than a 5 then obviously a report is applicable.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Well, I guess if your market allows pax to change the ratings they left for drivers then just rate all pax as a 5 to avoid a retaliatory rating and then report the pax for rudeness or whatever applies. If you were going to rate them less than a 5 then obviously a report is applicable.


That's what I used to do.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Uber changes the rules in every market to suit it.


That's Uber all right. Just make stuff up, lie to get what you want, change the rules to suit you in the moment, make promises then break them...

I applaud NYC for their action. A political middle finger to Uber.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Mista T said:


> That's Uber all right. Just make stuff up, lie to get what you want, change the rules to suit you in the moment, make promises then break them...
> 
> I applaud NYC for their action. A political middle finger to Uber.


I completely agree. I know folks think I'm overly pro Uber but that's not the case. I just want actual facts and Uber isn't 100% wrong all the time. I think there is value in understanding what the market leader/creator is doing and where it's going.

There will be a reckoning (like all industry, Uber must and will be regulated). I'm just highly unconvinced that Uber can't succeed. They have a lot of talented people. If they play it smart, I think there are ways to work it out.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Eh, I'll still dish out my ratings appropriately. It won't change anyting for me. If someone is unhappy, I usually see their lonely stars surfacing in a few minutes.


----------

